# Can't open anything ----side-by-side configuration is incorrect



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

OK, well this started today, probably something I installed idk.

Whenever I try to open program I get the error. side-by-side configuration is incorrect. Please see the application log for
more details.
To be more specific, it's anything that was not already open at the time this started.
So, mozilla, and some other random programs are no problem, but for example, these programs would not open.
winrar
system restore
regedit
event viewer
dxdiag
And even I tried to plug something in, I got an error about device detection

So, ok, no idea what the problem is, no specific solution found online, I resorted to safe mode.
I restarted, and I couldnt log on, I'm assuming because of winlogon.exe or whatever program windows uses to log me in.
OK, so now I cannot even get to the operating system
I decided to check out the windows repair menu.
Startup repair found no problems, ok, so I hate doing this but I decided to system restore to last week using the repiar menu.
Restore completed!
I still cannot log in though, it did not seem to help.

I'm am now running on my backup windows xp OS, and am unable to get into windows 7 pro x64

If there is anything I can do to fix this, please let me know.
So the most I can change is anything from the repair menu, and I can manage files from this OS.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Try this:
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/1538-sfc-scannow-command-system-file-checker.html

and this:
http://www.w7forums.com/use-chkdsk-check-disk-t448.html


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Try running chkdsk first.
As an alternative,I would try Windows Repair(not startup repair)


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

kk, I ran chkdsk, I fixed a few things but no luck
I ran sfc /scannow and got this response there is a system repair pending which requires reboot to complete.

Also, I am running these commands from cmd prompt in windows recovery menu.

But I still cannot log in, this is the message I get when I startup windows in safe mode or regular.
" Interactive logon process initialization has failed. Please consult
the event
log for more details. "

this always comes up. If i click OK it just comes up again.



antech said:


> Try running chkdsk first.
> As an alternative,I would try Windows Repair(not startup repair)


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Try windows repair if you have a Win 7 CD


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

I installed win7 with that digital river stuff, no cd :/


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Bad luck.
I dont know much about them, but still...
Do they give you an ISO Image to download ??


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

nope it was an exe, after you downloaded it and started the setup it copied the rest of the needed files to the hard drive and went from there

*edit* I'll see if I can get ahold of a windows 7 disc



antech said:


> Bad luck.
> I dont know much about them, but still...
> Do they give you an ISO Image to download ??


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

I have windows 7 pro, my friend has a windows 7 ultimate disc, would that work for trying repair?


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

ok, Well I used it, and hit system repair, and got the same system recovery menu that I've been using from advanced startup options.









Startup repair and system restore did not help
I didn't have and backup images. for windows complete pc restores.
I used command prompt to run the commands you said earlier

Tell me, am I doomed to reinstall? and redo everything , what a hassle..lol


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

I never has such problems with windows 7 and didnt ever reinstalled,but still I found a link to repair Windows 7 using the CD:
http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-do-a-repair-install-to-fix-windows-7/


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

I wish I could do that, but I can't even do step 1.

Step 1
Start the Windows 7 and log on to administrator account


But yeah, I read up on this problem, it's been around since vista. Something to do with a bad c++ install. Some people can get it fixed if it only disables a few of their programs, but people in my situation, are doomed.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

BTW,where do you live?
The name of the place is TN,
what is its full form?
Can you perform an upgrade?
Since upgrade preserves your app data,documents and all your persona stuff


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

Tennessee, USA
Can't perform an upgrade. It told me I couldn't use the windows 7 ultimate disc to upgrade, I had to use the windows anytime upgrade app. That's built into windows 7, and since I can not log in to windows 7 :/.
:/



antech said:


> BTW,where do you live?
> The name of the place is TN,
> what is its full form?
> Can you perform an upgrade?
> Since upgrade preserves your app data,documents and all your persona stuff


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Thats a BAD NEWS.
Wait until someone more experienced than me looks into your problem.


----------



## Gasessio (May 26, 2010)

I'm having the exact same issue. Nothing will run. I even tried moving the installer for the C++ redistribution from another computer and I got the same error message when I tried to run the installer. Are there any new ideas/fixes for this problem?


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

I gave up and redid my computer, the only thing I can think of that might work, is replacing the registry with a backup from a system restore point. But the system restore I tried didnt seem to work either. So, no luck on my end


----------

